# need quote for transfers



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone wanna quote 750 transfers?design is 8x11.5 inches


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Are you looking for a company to print plastisol transfers for you? If so, you'd need to send them your design directly by contacting them. Here's a list: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

It's a bit hard to tell what exactly you're asking by your post. So the more details you can give, the better


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok thank you for the list


----------

